# Old school Quarts



## davvv (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey my cousin just picked up a 93 Toyota pickup and it came with Mb Quarts in the doors on a custom baffle but the surround were ripped on both. All i know is that they are German made and the seriel number on the is
QM 130 TD










Can anyone get me more info on these i couldnt find anything on google but i want to get a surround kit.
Thanks in advance


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

if you are stuck on these

MB QUART QM 130 TD-S COMPONENT MID RANGER SPEAKER 4 OHM - eBay (item 160365629558 end time Mar-26-10 13:50:48 PDT)

$30 on ebay


----------



## RoRo (Apr 29, 2008)

You should check everything else first too, tweeters, passive crossovers, unless you have already.
I highly doubt there were surround kits made for these, better off spending money in new or good used setup.

peace...

Ro


----------



## davvv (Oct 27, 2009)

The tweeters and passive crossovers are all good. I dont know what to say my cousin really wants to keep these.


----------

